# Replacing tiller bushing 25 hp merc



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

southboundchicken said:


> Got a 2004 merc 2 stroke and I'm trying to remove the tiller arm to replace a bushing due to excess sloppiness in the tiller, has anyone removed theirs before ? Got a link or a YouTube video ? I removed the small bolt that goes thru a chrome plate on the inside of the tiller but for the life of me I can't get it to seperate



http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/08/22/diy-mercury-tiller-wobble-fix-tutorial/


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

JCGator said:


> http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/08/22/diy-mercury-tiller-wobble-fix-tutorial/


Exactly what I was looking for.... Thanks!!!


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Got the bushing replaced, had to replace the whole tiller assembly also but thats a story id rather forget..... Lol Was easy , just unbolt the whole assemby from the motor, disconnect electric line and throttle cable and your good to go


----------

